
From PHP to Ruby, join me on my journey - joelg87
http://newtoruby.com/from-php-to-ruby-join-me-on-my-journey
======
crazydiamond
You'll find a lot of very helpful people on the ruby-forum.

I moved over from many years of java programming, and have loved what ruby has
to offer. Meta-programming, open classes, closures, mixins and plenty more --
and I am not even hard-core.

Do read some source code of projects like Choice, Highline to get an idea of
what ruby can do. If you like the command-line, I developed rbcurse while
learning ruby.

~~~
joelg87
Thanks for the words of encouragement :)

I've heard a lot of great things about Ruby and I feel like I've finally
"conquered" PHP in a sense (although you can never fully know anything), so
I'm looking forward to seeing the differences with regards the language and
also the frameworks. I've seen people rave about the syntax, so I'm looking
forward to some really readable code.

Will look into the open source projects, thanks!

------
crazydiamond
<http://pleac.sourceforge.net/pleac_ruby/fileaccess.html>

You might find this helpful. File operations. Most of the perl cookbook has
been done in ruby on this site.

------
andyhin
Been wanting to take the same journey! Will check your blog.

~~~
joelg87
Awesome :) I don't think you're the only one who has been tempted ;) Check up
on my progress and start learning too if you like the look of it! Looking
forward to chatting in the comments.

